# Asus z170 Boot Device Led leuchtet / kein Bild



## jiriman (9. Januar 2016)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir heute neue Komponenten für einen PC gekauft, alles zusammengebaut, aber am Bildschirm tut sich nichts und die Boot Device LED bleibt an.

Komponenten:
- Asus Z170-A
- i5 6600k
- DDR4 2666 HyperX Kingston
- R9 380 Graka

Ich habe schon viel versucht:
- neue Kabel
- nur ein RAM
- versch. RAM Steckplätze
- anderes Netzteil
- versch. Laufwerke
- Booten ohne Graka

Ich wär für jeden Tip dankbar


----------



## wagga (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boot Device Led leuchtet / kein Bild*

Die Frontpanelstecker richtig eingesteckt.
Zeigt er Bild an?
Kabel alle richtig und fest angeschlossen?
Kommt kein Piepston außer der Standard 1 x Piep Post Prozesss?


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boot Device Led leuchtet / kein Bild*



jiriman schrieb:


> ... aber am Bildschirm tut sich nichts ...





wagga schrieb:


> Zeigt er Bild an?


Autsch...

Abstandshalter Motherboard sind an den richtigen Stellen eingesetzt?
Eine SSD/HDD ist als möglicher BOOT_DEVICE angeschlossen?
Stromanschlüsse 8 Pin CPU und ATX sind angesteckt?
Stromversorgung Grafikkarte ist angeschlossen? Monitor ist an GraKa angeschlossen und nicht am Board.

Rechner nur mit Board, CPU, und RAM starten. Monitor dazu am Board anschliessen. Wenn möglich offener Aufbau. Dazu Board auf eine isolierende Oberfläche (zB Karton) legen.

Was heisst "verschiedene Laufwerke"?

Eventuell Bilder einstellen. Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor Bäumen nicht.

Lass erst einmal alle nichtbenötigten Kabel und Stecker weg (zB USB Frontpanel, Front Audio). Fehlerquellen minimieren.

Bitte Restliche Hardware die verbaut ist/wird auflisten. (Netzteil, Laufwerke, Gehäuse, etc.)


----------



## jiriman (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boot Device Led leuchtet / kein Bild*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Autsch...
> 
> Abstandshalter Motherboard sind an den richtigen Stellen eingesetzt?
> Eine SSD/HDD ist als möglicher BOOT_DEVICE angeschlossen?
> ...



Erst einmal danke für die schnelle Hilfe 

Das Board habe ich schon ausgebaut und auf der Antistatikfolie liegend inkl. CPU, RAM und mit/ohne Graka starten lassen. Monitorkabel habe ich sowohl an Board (bei ausgesteckter Graka) als auch an der Graka hängen gehabt.
Alle Stromanschlüsse stecken.



> Was heisst "verschiedene Laufwerke"?


Die LED heißt ja Boot Device LED. Ich habe das also so verstanden, dass er ja eigentlich nach einem Boot Device sucht. Deswegen habe ich eine formatierte SSD, versch. HDDs und einen bootbaren USB Stick angeschlossen.
Hat aber leider nichts gebracht.



> Eine SSD/HDD ist als möglicher BOOT_DEVICE angeschlossen?



müsste er nicht zumindest bild zeigen auch wenn keine SSD/HDD angeschlossen ist?
reicht eine x-beliebiges laufwerk als BOOT_DEVICE? ich habe schon eine formatierte SSD, eine HDD (waren daten drauf) und einen USB Stick (bootbar) angeschlossen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boot Device Led leuchtet / kein Bild*

NICHT AUF DIE FOLIE LEGEN! Auch wenn die Folie keine Spannungen leitet. Nimm lieber Karton, zB bei Motherboardverpackung.

Also auch ohne Laufwerke leuchtet die LED?


----------



## jiriman (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boot Device Led leuchtet / kein Bild*

ja. auch ohne laufwerke leuchtet die LED.




> Eine SSD/HDD ist als möglicher BOOT_DEVICE angeschlossen?


müsste er nicht zumindest bild zeigen auch wenn keine SSD/HDD angeschlossen ist?
reicht eine x-beliebiges laufwerk als BOOT_DEVICE? ich habe schon eine formatierte SSD, eine HDD (waren daten drauf) und einen USB Stick (bootbar) angeschlossen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boot Device Led leuchtet / kein Bild*

Ja er müsste ein Bild zeigen. Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch das BIOS zurückzusetzen, also Batterie raus, CLRTC überbrücken und Rechner dann einschalten.

Ansonsten Kühler (Welcher ist montiert?) von CPU runter und sitz der CPU überprüfen, Kontakt Pins im Sockel auf Schäden (Verbogen) prüfen, Kühler wieder montieren und neu versuchen.

Auch versuchen nur mit einem RAM Riegel zu starten. Gemäß Handbuch in DIMM_A2.


----------



## jiriman (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boot Device Led leuchtet / kein Bild*

BIOS habe ich schon resettet.

Es ist ein Alpenföhn Brocken 2 drauf. 
Müsste nicht die CPU LED leuchten wenn die CPU hinüber wäre?
Kann es zu hoher Anpressdruck sein? 

Die CPU war beim Einbau makellos. Ebenfalls die Pins am Mobo.


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boot Device Led leuchtet / kein Bild*



jiriman schrieb:


> Kann es zu hoher Anpressdruck sein?



Möglich, kannst ja mal den Kühler gering lockern.

Hey der hat das gleiche Problem Boot Device Led leuchtet / kein Bild  Gehst wohl Fremd....


----------



## jiriman (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boot Device Led leuchtet / kein Bild*

Haha ja...man muss diversifizieren 

Könnte wirklich das mobo defekt sein? Oder ist es irgendein blöder Fehler...?


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boot Device Led leuchtet / kein Bild*



jiriman schrieb:


> Könnte wirklich das mobo defekt sein? Oder ist es irgendein blöder Fehler...?



Ersteres: Möglich. Leider. Zweiteres: Möglich. Manchmal liegt der Fehler zwischen den Ohren.

Man ein Fremdwort, "diversifizieren ", aber die Bedeutung passt hier nicht.

diversifizieren = ein Unternehmen auf neue Produktions- bzw. Produktbereiche umstellen

Hast wohl Abitur...


----------



## jiriman (11. Januar 2016)

Problem gelöst.

Hier die Lösung:
- BIOS Batterie raus
- Netzteil ausschalten
- 1 RAM Riegel raus
- 15min warten
- ohne BIOS Batterie starten
--> es funktioniert!

- ausschalten
- BIOS Batterie rein
- einschalten und im BIOS RAM auf 2.666mhz einstellen.
- ausschalten
- 2. RAM Riegel rein
--> fertig

Das Problem ergibt sich durch die Kombination mit dem Kingston HyperX DDR4 2.666mhz. Das  Asus z170 unterstützt den Speicher nicht offiziell und der Takt der im BIOS voreingestellt ist, macht beim booten Probleme. Selbst die memOK taste am Board konnte das Problem nicht lösen.


----------

